# Need advice on changing rear wheel bearing.



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

1995 4x4 need change rear wheel bearing. I have gear oil leaking out of my passage side rear drum. And the grinding sound while driving. I need know how change this bearing out and how hard it is to change it. Time wise. Any special tool I need to do this job? Should I change the driver side out sense I'm doing passage side. Thanks

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I found a small guide on this but still need know if this bearing needs pressed out or can I pry it out. Does the hole axle need to come out? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

The axle has to come out, lock nut removed, and the old bearing either pulled off with the correct puller, then a new seal and bearing have to be pressed or driven on carefully and a new lock nut should be installed.

IMO, it's not a DIY job, but that's just the way I look at it. I need to do one side of my own in the driveway here at home, and I'm not looking forward to it, and I do this stuff for a living.

You might get by with doing just the axle seal in the end of the axle housing if everything else passes close inspection. In that case you would just pull the axle, replace the seal, and reinstall the axle. There are shims and a gasket there also, so take good care of them during the procedure.

Diagram... http://tinyurl.com/7rh4z3x


-Roger


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply going tackle this today, hope it goes right lol


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Need quick answer if possible. I got the bearing in and I drove maybe 15 miles and doing about 35 MPH and bam wheel lock up then it started rolling again and I pulled over to check it out to find my gear oil running out from the new bearing. 
What would cause this? I heard a squeaky noise before it happen.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Quick answer... something didn't go right. You'll have to tear it back down and let us know!

-R


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Just update on this. I took everything apart to find my bearing chewed up again. So when checking everything I couldn't find any reason for this to happen. So I bought everything new again and installed it. Been driving around a few days with it and no issues. So maybe just got a bad bearing from parts store. For those that want do this yourself. I don't think it is worth the time and frustration if you don't have a press. My bearing was so welded in from driving around with it being bad. It took a lot of time to get it out, I probably cuss my soul away. Getting to it is super easy tho. But remember that once you start beating and chisel in on it your committed to the project unless you want a tow bill on top of a mechanic bill. Good luck..

Thanks for the tip

Sent from my Evo 4g ics using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Azazel said:


> Just update on this. I took everything apart to find my bearing chewed up again. So when checking everything I couldn't find any reason for this to happen. So I bought everything new again and installed it. Been driving around a few days with it and no issues. So maybe just got a bad bearing from parts store. For those that want do this yourself. I don't think it is worth the time and frustration if you don't have a press. My bearing was so welded in from driving around with it being bad. It took a lot of time to get it out, I probably cuss my soul away. Getting to it is super easy tho. But remember that once you start beating and chisel in on it your committed to the project unless you want a tow bill on top of a mechanic bill. Good luck..
> 
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4g ics using AutoGuide.com App


Ah, a day in the life as a mechanic. Been there, done that! Yeah, like I said earlier... it's not really a DIY job, but I'm glad you got it sorted out.

-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure you grease the wheel bearing when doing this job so you don't start off with it "dry." Nissan has a special service tool for this job that they introduced for the Frontier rear axle campaign back around 2001 or 2002. It really works well, but, being made by Kent-Moore, it costs a small fortune. One thing a DIY'er could do is remove the axle and bring it to an auto parts store with a machine shop or a Nissan or Infiniti dealer that has the tool to do the bearing R&R.


----------

